# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  ZTE F160 nulock done

## machmach

SigmaKey 1.27.00 Qcom: Direct unlock
ZTE Handset Diagnostic Interface (COM59), Provider: ZTE Corporation, Driver ver.: 5.2066.1.8, Date: 13/01/2011
Version: MED_MA_P622F2V1.0.0B03-S, الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mar 13 2012
Firmware: MED_MA_P622F2V1.0.0B03-S
Date: Mar 13 2012 16:32:18, Apr 19 2011 08:00:00, KPRZL
IMEI: 865008007997254
Bluetooth address: 59FCE34BD29C
Phone model: ZTE F160/MTS840
Detecting flash...SAMSUNG_K5E1H12ACM-D075, ID: 00EC00B1
Flash size: 128 Mb, page size: 2048 
Reading security block...OK
Security area saved to "C:\********s and Settings\Adamovitch\Mes  ********s\SigmaKey\security  backup\865008007997254_MED_MA_P622F2V1_0_0B03-S.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done

----------

